# Hotel room with the WOW factor



## nad

Looking for a hotel anywhere in ireland for a special ocassion that has a room or suite that has the wow factor and is also comfortable.


----------



## annfield

G Hotel prob suits your needs

New Fitzwilliam in Beal Feirste is pretty good


----------



## ninsaga

Getting some jiggy jiggy there nad!


----------



## g1g

bridal suite in Garryvoe Hotel in Cork might suit - the suite is over 2 floors.


----------



## raindog

stayed in the g last year and would say that the basic rooms are not that impressive but maybe suites are better


----------



## monascribe18

The Merchant in Cathederal Quarter Belfast pricey though


----------



## Smashbox

The Penthouse of The Morrison, Dublin


----------



## QED

The Tranquility Suite at The Armada Hotel in Spanish Point Co. Clare.

It has huge windows overlooking the sea and one of them fancy Victorian baths inside the window in the centre of the room.


----------



## julied

Ten square in Belfast - fab rooms, great bar.


----------



## julied

Dromoland Castle also have fab rooms - go for a superior though, even the drive in takes you into another world.


----------



## jmrc

The WinePort in Glassen co Westmeath. The Captain's suite. Wow...


----------



## blutack

http://www.thecliffhousehotel.com/

Enough said.


----------



## blutack

Mind you I don't need to stay there as I live close ;-)


----------



## nad

Yes there is a few interesting places in the post's so far, Still open to suggestion's, so if anyone else have good memories of a hotel room or suite with the WOW factor please post.


----------



## NorfBank

Whats your budget nad, for example the Presidential Suite at Powerscourt is stunning but it's €5k per night. Personally I found it a bit poky


----------



## g1g

do you want the WOW to be the actual room or the view or particular facilities in the room?


----------



## nad

do you want the WOW to be the actual room or the view or particular facilities in the room

All of the above would be brilliant,but either one would be good.


----------



## neonitrix

Suite 405 in the Brehon Hotel Killarney - Luxury

Also in Killarney

The Lake Hotel Roman Suite - pure indulgance and not something you see everywhere.


----------



## notagardener

A very 'fussy' friend stayed in the Dylan Hotel in Dublin.  Said it was great and got a great deal


----------



## Bronte

NorfBank said:


> Whats your budget nad, for example the Presidential Suite at Powerscourt is stunning but it's €5k per night. Personally I found it a bit poky


 
Do they get much business for that price? Who is able to pay a price like that other than film stars?


----------



## Armada

Bronte said:


> Do they get much business for that price? Who is able to pay a price like that other than film stars?


 
Maybe its now on the Supervalu breaks.. like so many others.


----------



## gezza1

Further to what Monascribe18 said about the Merchant in Belfast. We stayed there for a night and the room although pricy was out of this work. There is from memory 4 rooms which are the top of the range, brain friel suite, CS Lewis suite, Larkin suite and the Heaney suite which we stayed in. If you are really lucky you could find that some of the bands that are playing in the odyssey which is a 5-10 minute walk away could be staying in the place to as we found with snow patrol in the room next to us!


----------



## bleary

For great food and rooms try the old convent in Tipp
Lisloughrey lodge also has lovely rooms and views of the water in Mayo


----------



## sfag

The dylan has opluent decoration, mirrored walls complete with sexy lounge music throughout.


----------



## HighFlier

I agree with Blutack. The Cliff House Ardmore is awesome. Small ,upmarket, and a Michelin Star qualified chef. The duplex suites are incredible and the best view from a hotel room I have ever seen.


----------



## Seagull

You could do worse than castle Leslie


----------



## blue

I know a bit about hotels in Ireland, so here's a few suggestions:

Dublin - the Clarence & the Morgan penthouses have the wow factor, but at a price.  The Dylan is very very nice

Galway - the G - very swish, but you'd want to have a junior suite for the wow

Kerry - the Ross and Killarney Park hotels in Killarney and the Park in Kenmare are pretty amazing

Newcastle, Co Down - the suites at the Slieve Donard are fab.. v fancy bathrooms & the spa is amazing.. good value too as it's in pounds

Belfast - the Merchant - fab, but can be hard to get rooms at times..  

Kildare - the suites in the old house at Carton House are very impressive..

I know you're looking for Ireland, but Gleneagles in Scotland is pretty amazing, and it's not too expensive now with exchange rates.. amazing setting too... 

As always, personal taste comes into it too..  feel free to pm me if I can help more!


----------



## Bluebean

Nad, you and I must be on the same wavelength, I googled 'hotels with a wow factor' and came to this post!

I'm looking for somewhere special myself, one stipulation is that it must have sea view/be on or very near beach.  I'm looking in to the Cliff House in Ardmore, anyone else got other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## byrnsey09

I stayed in the Castlemartyr Resort in Cork 2 months back - actually got engaged there the same night. AMAZING place but its v. quiet & relaxing so wouldn't recommend if you are looking for a fun night out!


----------



## ericsson

Dunbrody House Hotel in Co. Waterford is beautiful and the food is out of this world. The grounds are also amazing. Its owned by Kevin Dundon the chef. I have been there about 4 times and will defo be going back


----------



## alq

I'd highly recommend Mount Falcon House in Ballina, Co. Mayo.  http://www.mountfalcon.com/  Beautiful setting and they have two stunning suites, the Wallpool suite in particular is really fantastic.  Very happy memories of this room as it was our bridal suite earlier this year!


----------



## Brian76

Just back from the Cliff House Hotel in Waterford. 

Booked the Cliff Veranda Suite & can highly recommend it. Old World charm but the view from the double shower & balcony over the Bay was amazing.


----------



## Lorz

If you want something other than a hotel check out Irish Landmark Trust.  You could stay in a lighthouse, castle...  Other than that a suite in any 4 or 5* hotel should be great.


----------



## g1g

where did you book??


----------



## macdoogle

neonitrix said:


> Also in Killarney
> 
> The Lake Hotel Roman Suite - pure indulgance and not something you see everywhere.


 
I stayed here on honeymoon! Was fab. Very fond memories. Some might find it dated but I loved the olde world style. Could have been a Lord and Lady on a fishing and shooting party a century previous. The site says the Roman Suite opened in 2008 but we stayed in something very similar some years earlier.


----------



## Ceist Beag

The Shelbourne is by far and a way the best hotel we have ever stayed in, in terms of the personal service and care received and just the all round friendliness of the staff. If you're lucky enough to stay in one of the suites overlooking St. Stephens Green you should be suitably impressed (having stayed in the Michael Collins suite I can vouch for this!).


----------



## nad

Having stayed in the Cliffhouse Hotel in Ardmore last time and would have to say it really did have the WOW factor so thank's for that recommendation guy's , I'm back again looking for your suggestions ,So has anyone any other recommendations for that special night away, after all we all could do with a bit of the WOW factor every now and then, do you agree, At the moment the Wineport is on my shortlist but open to all suggestions


----------



## NorfBank

If you like the look of the Wineport, have a look at it's sister hotel, the IceHouse in Ballina.


----------



## stargirl01

+1 on Ice House
Stayed there, and loved it, overlooking the river Moy, and a short but lovely drive to Enniscrone beach.
Food was great, therapists in the spa were friendly
Staff left a personally signed note welcoming you to the hotel. 
It was just all the little things that made it special. 
*
*


----------



## nad

Nad, you and I must be on the same wavelength, I googled 'hotels with a wow factor' and came to this post! BLUEBEAN

Well Bluebean
WHERE DID YOU STAY AFTER, 

And is their any other opinions or recommendations out there on hotel rooms with the WOW factor anywhere in Ireland?


----------



## kildare09

Hi , The suites in the main Lodge at Doonbeg definitely have the Wow factor, highly recommend it


----------



## Blondbiddy

Connemara Coast Hotel.  Room 406 looks right over the ocean.  The service in this hotel is fantastic.!!


----------



## Subtitle

The Thomond Suite in Dromoland Castle in Clare is wonderful. It's a two story suite in wonderful surroundings that I would highly recommend.


----------



## TOFFEEPOD

The hotel room that i recommend for its WOW factor is the honeymoon suite at the Abbey Court hotel in Nenagh Co Tipperary a lovely room. This is a good thread hope it keeps growing.


----------



## lionstour

jmrc said:


> The WinePort in Glassen co Westmeath. The Captain's suite. Wow...



Would second that. Also good restaurant. And reasonably priced.


----------



## phoenix

Have a look at Henry's in castle free, clonakilty.  Fab location, fab rooms, fab hospitality, fab bathrooms, fab breakfasts.  Altogether fabulous.  

No connection, but just back from a weekend there recently.  You can find it on trip advisor


----------



## phoenix

That should be castlefreke and not castle free.  Prescriptive text


----------



## phoenix

Hi, I have also been lucky enough to stay in the slieve donard hotel in Newcastle co down recently, slieve Martin suite, and the room, bathroom, views, food, leisure area, spa were beautiful.


----------



## phoenix

Merchant hotel in Belfast is well worth a visit.  Their standard rooms are great.  Also their award winning cocktail bar is a great place to unwind.


----------

